

Show HN: A REPL for Java - jacktasia
https://github.com/jacktasia/java-repl?take2

======
jacktasia
I am interested to get feedback on this. Obviously it's not a "real" REPL as
I've outlined here: [https://github.com/jacktasia/java-repl?take2#how-is-this-
dif...](https://github.com/jacktasia/java-repl?take2#how-is-this-different-
from-real-repls)

~~~
flipcoder
This definitely needed to exist, so thanks for building it. I remember wanting
this type of thing a few years ago but iirc my only choice was the Jython
terminal. :(

------
zachlatta
This looks really interesting. Definitely going to play around with it later
tonight. One quick thing, the name java-repl just isn't sticking with me.
Maybe something like jrepl would be better?

